# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Thủ thuật tăng tốc cho điện thoại Android

## jackiin1607

Thủ thuật tăng tốc cho điện thoại Android

Điện thoại thông minh sau một thời gian sử dụng sẽ xuất hiện tình trạng ì ạch, giật lag nhất là các model tầm trung hoặc thấp, còn các dòng cao cấp ít hoặc không bị tình trạng này khiến cho các bạn cảm thấy khó chịu hoặc bực bội. sau đây, mình sẽ chia sẽ cho các bạn một số trường hợp hay gặp và cách khắc phục nha.

Tăng tốc độ truyền tải dữ liệu trong máy:
Với các model tầm thấp thì việc cắt giảm chi phí sản xuất như sử dụng các con chip nhớ NAND flash giá rẽ là tất yếu. Sau một thời gian, nó sẽ làm cho toàn bộ hệ thống Android hay các ứng dụng chạy chậm. Ngoài ra, việc cắm thẻ nhớ ngoài và cài đặt ứng dụng lên đó cũng phần nào ảnh hưởng đến hiệu năng của máy. Lúc đầu, mọi thứ vẫn ổn nhưng tình hình sẽ ngày một nặng hơn.

Để giải quyết vấn đề này, bạn có thể tải LagFix. Ứng dụng sẽ giúp bạn xóa các ô dữ liệu không còn được sữ dụng để tạo chỗ trống cho việc ghi dữ liệu được nhanh hơn. 

Dọn dẹp file rác, apk ở bộ nhớ trong và ngoài máy:
Giống như ở trên, việc ghi và đọc dữ liệu của máy nhanh hay chậm phụ thuộc một phần vào các ô lưu trữ tạm để giảm thời gian tải lại dữ liệu. Đồng thời, ứng dụng cũng cần các ô trống để lưu tập tin tạm hay cập nhật phiên bản mới.

Chuyển các chương trình chạy nền về chế độ ngủ đông:
Greenify là ứng dụng làm cho các ứng dụng chạy nền ở mức ít hao tốn tài nguyên của máy nhất. đây là ứng dụng khá hay, nó không ảnh hưởng gì đến ứng dụng hay điện thoại. Ứng dụng của bạn vẫn chạy lên bình thường khi nào cần sử dụng.

Gỡ ứng dụng không sử dụng:
Việc này chắc mọi người đều biết, ứng dụng sử dụng rất nhiều bộ nhớ. Càng nhiều ứng dụng sẽ làm giảm bộ nhớ đệm, ảnh hưởng đến tốc độ ghi đọc của máy. Ngoài ra, một số ứng dụng còn duy trì các tiến trình chạy nền làm hao tốn tài nguyên máy như Ram hay CPU trong khi chúng ta không hay biết gì. 

Cập nhật ứng dụng:
Các phiên bản mới cũng cập nhật nhiều tính năng mới đồng thời sẽ vá lại lỗi của ứng dụng nên việc này cũng rất quan trọng. Nếu bạn lười hoặc sợ tốn thời gian thì có thể để ứng dụng tự động cập nhật vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ.

Factory reset:
Cách này theo mình nghĩ là cực kỳ hay, nó sẽ làm máy bạn chạy như mới (cả về nghĩa đen lẫn nghĩa bóng). Nôm na, bạn sẽ reset toàn bộ hệ thống về trạng thái lúc mới mua, xóa tất cả các ứng dụng, bộ nhớ trong, bộ nhớ tạm,… khuyên bạn mỗi năm chỉ nên làm một lần và đã sao lưu dữ liệu lại.


Còn cách reset thì như sau: Vào Cài đặt > Sao lưu & Thiết lập lại > Thiết lập lại cài đặt điện thoại. Có thể những chữ này sẽ khác nhau tùy theo nhà sản xuất, nhưng cơ bản là bạn cứ tìm những chữ như “thiết lập lại” hay “xóa trống dữ liệu” là được.

----------

